# Military TSA



## john19485 (Feb 12, 2022)

Does anyone know if I still have to fill this out to get an escort thru the airport.


----------



## RFW (Feb 13, 2022)

I believe you have to call the airport at least a day before your trip to get an escort. They will tell you what to do.


----------

